# Overclocking an AMD Athlon II Dual-Core P320



## silkstone (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm getting a new laptop pretty soon, nothing special but i want to see if i can both overclock it when it is connected to the mains, and under-volt it when it is on battery power. I've been doing a little research and found an application called K10Stat, but from what i've read it seems that this only works for Phenom Processors. Does anyone have any ideas on which application would be best used to overclock and under-volt this model CPU?
The model of the laptop in question is the Presario CQ62-238DX.

Thanks for any help


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well most laptop makers do not have OCing software unless you can get some of the older programs like SetFSB or CPUTOOL to recognize the motherboard then you MAY get some OC out of it. ive seen some asus laptops with OCing software for laptops but on there gaming models i believe. I would leave it like it is.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would leave it like it is



The hobbiest inside me can't... I don;t necessarily want/need to overclock it, but i'd like to tweak it's performance still. The battery life on this notebook is notoriously bad, about 3.5hrs. so i'd like to find a way to underclock/under-volt it when not under heavy load.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well maybe someone will have an answer on OCing it.

**Edit**

Ok i just looked up the processor of that laptop and it seems some have OCed it with AMD overdrive so check that out


----------



## cdawall (Dec 11, 2010)

That laptop is using a mobile 8xx series chipset with an integrated hd4250. The cpu you list is a k10 derivative which means k10stat will work on it just fine. Also as was listed above amd overdrive will work on that notebook as should amd gputool. Be careful those cheaper notebooks are not known for the cooling abilities built in.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool, thanks. I'm more likely going to under-volt it to get more battery life. I don't really see the need to overclock it apart from for a short period to see what it can do.


----------

